# Кто-нибудь ставил Nero?

## Plastikman14

Хотелось бы услышать мнения.... На каких библиотеках он работает?

----------

## lefsha

Весь вопрос где его взять...

А работает он на своих библиотеках...

ну и gtk1

----------

## ZmiyGorinich

Я ставил... ничего хорошего там нет... а где взять можешь посмотреть тут http://genbox.blogpost.com  :Smile: 

Но лучше купи настоящий Nero и для Linux получи бесплатно

----------

## Plastikman14

Берётся он с nero.com, но только к нему нужен серийник. Маздайские штучки....

----------

## serg_sk

Нормальная софтина! Я ставил. Работает лучше чем k3b, да и k3b требует под kde  :Smile:  Я тут тебе gtk  :Smile:  Скачать можно тут: http://www.mratner.h12.ru/modules/news/

лечение от жадности тоже можно найти там.

----------

## Apexman

Функциональности у него гораааздо меньше, чем у виндовой версии и у k3b...

----------

## Plastikman14

А как его правильно поставить?... :Cool: 

----------

## hermes_jr

 *Apexman wrote:*   

> Функциональности у него гораааздо меньше, чем у виндовой версии и у k3b...

 

Тем не менее этой функциональности достаточно, чтобы выполнять основную функцию nero, а весит она в несколько раз меньше чем k3b, да и не тянет с собой столько мусора.

 *Plastikman14 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> А как его правильно поставить?...

 

Качаешь, распаковываешь и пихаешь бинарники в /usr/bin, либы в /lib, а всё остальное в /usr/share/nero; если запустится - всё сделано правильно  :Smile: . Это как я делал, а вообще можно запускать прям оттуда, куда распаковал.

----------

## Apexman

 *Plastikman14 wrote:*   

> А как его правильно поставить?...

 

тама, где лекарство, есть и ebuild... я, правда, когда качал, его то ли еще не было, то ли не заметил, накреативил свой, на случай emerge -C nero  :Laughing: 

----------

## gfuhrer

Комрады, а чем вам mkisofs+cdrecord не нравится?

----------

## hermes_jr

 *gfuhrer wrote:*   

> Комрады, а чем вам mkisofs+cdrecord не нравится?

 

Лично мне - тем, что на создание образа диска из пары тысяч файлов, разбросанных по диску, с mkisofs уйдёт час, а с помощью неры поклацал мышой пару минут и всё готово.

Да и запомнить пару команд типа

```

mkisofs -o zzz.iso -J -r -v -V blah_blah /blah/blah

cdrecord -v -eject speed=x dev=y,y,y zzz.iso

```

не каждому дано...

Хотя против mkisofs+cdrecord, как минималистического подхода или как тулзов на случай аварии, ничего не имею.

----------

## Bdfy

 *serg_sk wrote:*   

> Нормальная софтина! Я ставил. Работает лучше чем k3b, да и k3b требует под kde  Я тут тебе gtk  Скачать можно тут: http://www.mratner.h12.ru/modules/news/
> 
> лечение от жадности тоже можно найти там.

 

Кстати он основан на ныне почившем гном троастере ... ( там об этом пишется .... )

там используется что то свое ( не утилиты grows и тп ... )

а что качается меня - то не могу понять чем nero лучше например graveman ????

----------

## Rikz

 *Plastikman14 wrote:*   

> А как его правильно поставить?...

 

Есть ebuild в дереве, то есть можно ставить как любой портаж

```
emerge nero
```

----------

## Plastikman14

 *Rikz wrote:*   

>  *Plastikman14 wrote:*   А как его правильно поставить?... 
> 
> Есть ebuild в дереве, то есть можно ставить как любой портаж
> 
> ```
> ...

 

root@tux plastikman # emerge /usr/portage/app-cdr/nero/nero-2.0.0.0_p6.ebuild 

emerging by path implies --oneshot... adding --oneshot to options.

*** emerging by path is broken and may not always work!!!

Calculating dependencies   

*** You are emerging a masked package. It is MUCH better to use

*** /etc/portage/package.* to accomplish this. See portage(5) man

*** page for details.

>>> Waiting 10 seconds before starting...

>>> (Control-C to abort)...

Continuing... in: 10 9 8 7 6 5 4 3 2 1                                                                                       

...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) app-cdr/nero-2.0.0.0_p6 to /

!!! NeroLINUX-2.0.0.0-6-intel.rpm not found in /usr/portage/distfiles

!!! app-cdr/nero-2.0.0.0_p6 has fetch restriction turned on.

!!! This probably means that this ebuild's files must be downloaded

!!! manually.  See the comments in the ebuild for more information.

 * Please download NeroLINUX-2.0.0.0-6-intel.rpm

 * from http://www.nero.com/en/NeroLINUX.html

 * and move it to /usr/portage/distfiles

 * You have to register a valid Nero 6 serial number with the

 * above mentioned web site to be able to download the file.

 * Also, the program will only work in demo mode for a

 * certain period of time without a valid Nero 6 serial number

Вот такой облом

----------

## ManJak

Правильней (и ИМХО быстрей):

```

mkisofs -J -R -v -V blah_blah /blah/blah | cdrecord -v -eject speed=x dev=y,y,y -

```

Чтоб диск не загаживать промежуточно  :Smile: 

----------

## serg_sk

 *Bdfy wrote:*   

>  *serg_sk wrote:*   Нормальная софтина! Я ставил. Работает лучше чем k3b, да и k3b требует под kde  Я тут тебе gtk  Скачать можно тут: http://www.mratner.h12.ru/modules/news/
> 
> лечение от жадности тоже можно найти там. 
> 
> Кстати он основан на ныне почившем гном троастере ... ( там об этом пишется .... )
> ...

 

Как по мне, то лучше cdrecord  :Smile:  Но для новичков переходящих из виндов будет проше поставить неро с знакомым интерфейсом и функциями, чем разбираться в xcdroast или k3b, разобраться в настройке, которых у меня не хватило терпения и я заюзал cdrecord причем без всякого гемороя.

----------

